# Scoperchia la torcia e farcisci la grotta!



## Papero (31 Agosto 2011)

Della serie: Un genio è tra noi :mrgreen:



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Massimo!
> Te ti fai sbatacchiare la fregola da una sguappola stagionata che ti arringa lo sguscio e ti flamba allo sfascio.
> Che io già me l'immagino il discorso tipico degli amanti dell'orientiring:
> 
> ...


----------

